

Emoji One - Navarr
http://www.emojione.com/

======
bellerocky
I find that none of the drawn emoticons I see ever really depict what I mean
by :/ It's not a sad face as in that set. It's like "huh" or "what" or "ok",
neither sad nor happy, it's puzzlement, filler, sometimes a "uhhh". Maybe
that's just me though.

~~~
owlish
I think you're looking for something more like :|

~~~
bjz_
:| => blank, bored

:/ => puzzled, unsure

:S => confused

------
jdp23
Cool! Or do I mean :cool: ?

From their license:

\- the art (PNG and SVG images) is released under CC-BY-SA 4.0. This means
it's okay for commercial and non-commercial use, as long as you include
attribution ("BY"). You can also modify the images and redistribute as long as
you don't change the licensing terms ("Sharealike", or SA)

\- the code (PHP and javascript) libraries is GPL v2.

~~~
Aardwolf
> Cool! Or do I mean :cool: ?

I think you mean: 🆒

Though admittedly that shows up as a blank for me :( This one works for me
though: 😃

So font makers, please add all emoji to unicode fonts? Thanks!

Also, why do Emoji have flags for 10 countries but not for all the rest?

~~~
scatters
That's just Apple being typically arrogant (and other font designers following
them, sadly).

The way to write a flag in emoji is to combine the two letters of its country
code; e.g. for the French flag you write REGIONAL INDICATOR F + REGIONAL
INDICATOR R. The font then magically turns that two-character sequence into a
single glyph.

An emoji font could include up to 676 (26*26) flags; I think WhatsApp has
something like 45 flags already (on Android).

~~~
wodenokoto
My understanding is that Apple just included the standard Japanese emoji set,
to help sell iPhones in japan. For a long time they were even hidden on non-
Japanese iPhones.

The standard Japanese emoji set is pretty randomly put together and I don't
remember my old keitai having that many country flags.

------
epidemian
A very welcomed initiative!

I'm curious though: why is it necessary to store the emoji characters as
:shortnames: in the DB instead of using the corresponding Unicode characters,
and then convert them to image tags when rendering them to HTML[1]?

Couldn't the Unicode characters be rendered directly on the HTML and then the
emojis shown using a custom font via @font-face? Firefox at least seems to
support this using color SVG fonts[2].

I think that would be a better solution, as it would allow copy&pasting text
that includes emojis. Doing so in the current Emoji One demo page copies the
emojis short names instead of the Unicode symbols. And it may even let the
native emojis take precedence over the Emoji One set doing (I _think_ ):

    
    
      body {
        /* Use sans-serif before Emoji One to allow rendering native emojis. */
        font-family: 'Open Sans', sans-serif, 'Emoji One';
      }
    

[1]:
[https://github.com/Ranks/emojione#installation](https://github.com/Ranks/emojione#installation)
[2]: [http://people.mozilla.org/~jkew/opentype-
svg/GeckoEmoji.html](http://people.mozilla.org/~jkew/opentype-
svg/GeckoEmoji.html)

~~~
emitstop
You can store just the unicode characters to the db if you wish, the
conversion script can convert both unicode, shortnames, as well as ascii text
:-) to the images/svgs.

Storing the :shortnames: was just our suggestion because we've found that many
web stacks aren't setup to handle multi-byte/UTF-8 characters by from the get-
go. Doing it this way is an easier over-all approach, but by all means feel
free to take our tools and customize to your own needs.

@font-face would definitely be the ideal solution, and hopefully something we
can implement once the browser support is there, but at the moment we're
trying to go for the most universal approach.

~~~
epidemian
Thanks for replying!

> @font-face would definitely be the ideal solution, and hopefully something
> we can implement once the browser support is there, but at the moment we're
> trying to go for the most universal approach.

That's very reasonable.

I wonder if there would be any problem if, instead of generating image tags
like:

    
    
      <img alt="heart_eyes" class="emojione" src="//cdn.jsdelivr.net/emojione/assets/png/1F60D.png">
      

The JS toolkit would generate something like:

    
    
      <img alt="😍" class="emojione" src="//cdn.jsdelivr.net/emojione/assets/png/1F60D.png">
    

This should be pretty safe i think, as it's only client side, and browsers
play nice with Unicode.

That change allows the browser to copy, for example, the text "What's not to 😍
right?" from the Welcome page, instead of copying "What's not to heart_eyes
right?" (tested on Firefox/Ubuntu).

~~~
flomo
The question is whether screen reader software deals well with the unicode
emoji characters. I would lean towards the conservative assumption that it
doesn't. Even Chrome/Mac still shows a missing character box rather the emoji.

(Also that sentence needs a comma. "What's not to heart_eyes, right?")

------
Jemaclus
Relevant XKCD: [http://xkcd.com/927/](http://xkcd.com/927/)

I think these emojis are cute, but I'm not really sure this is a problem that
really needs to be solved... Although I'd love a way to specify a set of
emojis that I actually want to see on all my platforms. I dunno.

~~~
emitstop
Hey, we actually aren't trying to create a new standard, that would be awful
and not what we're trying to accomplish. We're closely following the emoji
standard published by Unicode, which all of the other major emoji sets follow
as well.

Most implementations of emoji on the web use Apple or Twitter's emoji sets,
which are not open source and may put you at risk of copyright infringement.
Native implementation is fairly great on mobile at the moment, however desktop
is another story, often displayed as just black boxes(most notably in Google
chrome).

Some more info on the unicode emoji standard:
[http://www.unicode.org/faq/emoji_dingbats.html](http://www.unicode.org/faq/emoji_dingbats.html)

~~~
Jemaclus
Ohhh, that makes more sense.

------
bigbugbag
This website is terrible at conveying what this project is about.

what a confusing and unhelpful faq:

* What is the main purpose behind Emoji One? We were in the middle of starting a new web venture (and still are actually) that needed a full emoji set,…

* How do I install Emoji One on my device? End users don’t have to do a thing! Emoji will continue to work on your mobile devices just as they always have…

I spent a good 10 minutes reading stuff and navigating pages tried the demo
and fail to understand why a set of instant messaging icons is newsworthy in
any way and it could be useful to anyone.

Also, boasting free culture and open source and deliberately forgetting linux
in the comparison chart feels odd, plus the promotion of this brand new
upcoming revolutionary porn site feels out of place here.

I may be pessimistic but I don't see this getting widespread adoption anytime
soon which is must for this to be of any use. I wouldn't care as I have banned
those stupid and colorful useless icons a long time ago and I still use the
works everywhere ascii art ^^

~~~
emitstop
Hey sorry for the confusion,

Some of the FAQ questions are geared towards the general public, check out our
github page for more detailed development info:
[https://github.com/Ranks/emojione](https://github.com/Ranks/emojione)

Unicode has set a standard for all emoji sets to follow, but if you want to
implement them on the web, native desktop display varies drastically depending
on the users device, and in a lot of cases there is no support at all (Chrome
on windows).

This is especially useful for sites that accept input from mobile devices,
ensuring that any emoji inputted from a phone will display correctly on
desktop. Twitter has something similar in place using their own proprietary
emoji set.

We did forget to include Linux's variant in the homepage graphic, however it
is included on our full comparison table (Symbola):
[http://www.emoji.codes/family](http://www.emoji.codes/family)

------
nobodysfool
The monkey's hands are incorrect. Monkeys are not wearing a suit, so the back
of their hands are generally the same color as their "sleeves".

Also the emoji used to tell your story are confusing to me at least. I had to
read a few times to determine that the gun was a placeholder for 'kill' and
not 'shoot' or 'gun'. I have no idea of that trophy is a substitute for a
word, or just giving emphasis to the text that follows it. Why is there a
monkey after the end of the first paragraph? Does it imply blindness, willful
ignorance, stupidity, or monkeys in general? Perhaps it means 'doh!'. And the
text is just as hard to read all the way through. I have to backtrack multiple
times through a sentence to figure out what the emoji is supposed to
represent, since they can have a 'literal' meaning (just the text of the word,
which in itself is not so easy to determine which text is accurate), an
implied meaning, an 'object' meaning and an 'action' meaning among others.

~~~
lnanek2
They clearly had no choice re the see no evil emoticon, it would just be a
brown blotch and unreadable if it was all the same color. Same for a lot of
the black and white renders of it. And of course the ASCII for it is just
white with an outline, (/_＼) , are you going to complain monkeys aren't white
next?

------
egypturnash
I find myself curious about their :woman::no_entry_sign::dress: project -
namely, what's the revenue model for all this free porn? My first guess is
basically "Patreon for nakeds" but they really don't say anything about it.

------
hidamon
How are you guys categorizing them?

[http://emoji.codes/family?c=emoticons](http://emoji.codes/family?c=emoticons)
[http://emoji.codes/family?c=nature](http://emoji.codes/family?c=nature) etc.

I don't see that the SDKs provide ways of pulling the emojis out in a
categorized list to choose from, it seems to all be about the conversion. If
want a list of just emoticons, how would I do that with your SDK?

~~~
emitstop
In our git repo we provide a list of all the emoji, their category, keywords,
shortnames etc in json format.

[https://github.com/Ranks/emojione/blob/master/emoji.json](https://github.com/Ranks/emojione/blob/master/emoji.json)

~~~
hidamon
One more sorting question, how do sort within the category like at
[http://emoji.codes/](http://emoji.codes/) where all the smiley faces are
together / people are together / etc. It has a very neat order. I've tried
sorting by the unicode value but that wasn't it.

~~~
emitstop
Hey, thats a great idea! We went ahead and just added it to our json file, as
"category_order". :)

~~~
hidamon
you rock!

~~~
emitstop
Glad to help! Feel free to shoot us an email if you end up integrating us
somewhere, we're very excited to see what people will do with these!

------
brokentone
I'm looking for an emoji solution right now for our site, actually would love
the device-native solution, not using this "standard" library for all of them.
Perhaps this would be the right royalty-free fallback if the device does not
have native support.

I'm actually looking for their "problem #2" \- but using the native and
polyfilling everywhere seems to be very difficult -- I don't see any good
posts or libraries to help with this yet.

------
devindotcom
I'm not sure I understand. Aren't most emoji included in Unicode? I mean,
they're sort of black and white and poor, but they're there. What does this
add other than a new library of graphics that needs to be supported and may or
may not be better than the ones we see on iPhone or Android?

I guess some are missing from the Unicode set. But I'm not sure I like the art
style on this one, so I wouldn't choose it either.

~~~
emitstop
Hey, if you check our family table here:
[http://emoji.codes/family](http://emoji.codes/family)

The "native" column shows what your device will show by default just using the
unicode characters, and in chrome on windows (fairly high demographic) they
almost entirely display as black boxes. Every device is going to interpret
them differently.

We're aiming to provide a full color set that closely follows the unicode
standards, translates well to Twitter, Apple, Microsoft etc's proprietary sets
and is freely available and modifiable to anyone who wants to implement them
into their web or mobile app.

------
eyeJam
Interesting how the poo icon is interpreted differently by different mobile
developers. Looking at the iPhone, Android and Windows poos: Apple thinks poop
is happy, Android thinks its smelly, and Windows thinks its purely
utilitarian.

[edited for clarity]

------
pritambaral
Can't submit from behind NAT. GeoIP library crashes on private IPs:

Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'GeoIp2\Exception\AddressNotFoundException'
with message 'The address 10.5.160.120 is not in the database.'

------
spacefight
"An attribution link must be posted on the same web page where emoji is
displayed (such as the footer)."

Not going to happen... I mean by-sa is by attribution, a link was IMHO not a
must.

------
markhemmings
Epic how quickly that XSS vulnerability was fixed. Great work guys!

------
finnn
I like how when i go to their demo it gives me a javascript alert saying
"XSS". C'mon guys

~~~
lnanek2
Considering what that means some friendly white hat probably dropped that in
via a comment field or the like rather than abusing it....

------
hayksaakian
This would be better as a font you could just drop in to your site.

------
Rygu
So that last paragraph has a link kind of uncalled for.

------
socialnerdia
cool

------
kelvin0
Well I'm glad someone is tackling the pressing issue of online emoticons...
that's a load of MY mind. I'm sorry for being so sarcastic, unless I'm missing
the point, please downvote me.

